# Safe overclocking CPU with Nvidia Control panel



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi I have a AMD X2 6000+ CPU and want to overlcock it via Nvidia control Panel. What is the safest settings for people with the same CPU? I keep changing it by 1 and got up to 206 MHz with 4x multiplier. Could I go for more. Also how do I check my CPU temp? Thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

First of all overclocking has it's risks and it is especially risky if you are using an application to do it. You should be doing it through the BIOS as this where you will get the most accuracte results.

Second increasing by one each time is useless and could take you years to get to a decent result. you should do by 10 atleast.

Third download real temp which is free and it will show you your temps. Read the info on the real temp website as there is a setting called TJ max and for INtel core 2 quads and core 2 duos you have to set it at 95 for each core to get accurate readings and I am not sure what it should be for AMDs.

Just to add someone with the exact same set up as you may not able to acheive the same results as you and vice verser as not all cpus are created equal in terms of being able to be pushed beyond their stock speed.

I have known people with the same setups whilst one oveclocked very high the other died at half of the other persons increase.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

CPU temp doesn't work for AMD CPUs.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Real Temp should work, try core temp instead then.

Nvidia boards are not that good at overclocking anyhow but it is still managable


----------

